# freedom fighter runs way too fast



## Yad (Mar 29, 2007)

please help. freedom fighter is running way too fast


----------



## iMav (Mar 29, 2007)

running too fast ... which freedom fighter are u talking abt ... give him a heavier body amour it might slow him down :


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 29, 2007)

damn da Q... I was thinkin of some news report... didnt see that it's da Games section 
Was thinkin which one's that fast.. the fastest I saw was the Mahatma @ the Salt Satyagraha... that man was fast, maan... speed walkin all da way to glory.. comin back to ur Q... no idea right now 

Change heading maan... ask mods


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 29, 2007)

guys, dont make *too* much fun of his post 

btw @Yad, post your system config., maybe your Gfx. card needs some tweaking


----------



## Yad (Mar 30, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> guys, dont make *too* much fun of his post
> 
> btw @Yad, post your system config., maybe your Gfx. card needs some tweaking



pentium m 1.5 ghz intel gma graphics900 . 768 mb ddr2 400 mhz'
by the way i was talking about freedom fighters - the game . 
and i have not applied any cheat like - ioifastmo. 
players seem to run way too fast


----------



## iMav (Mar 30, 2007)

see running too fast is a good sign ... means that ur pc is capable of handling the game at its highest fps ...

not sure but chk out the settings within the game ... like in fifa there might be an option that allows u to slow the pace of the game


----------



## Yad (Mar 30, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> see running too fast is a good sign ... means that ur pc is capable of handling the game at its highest fps ...
> 
> not sure but chk out the settings within the game ... like in fifa there might be an option that allows u to slow the pace of the game



I have checked every setting in the game.
i even used the cheat - ioislowmo to slow the gameplay.
but it makes the gameplay very slow just like bullet time in maxpayne.


----------



## iMav (Mar 30, 2007)

then try removing ur 512 ram and see ...


----------



## Yad (Mar 30, 2007)

speed is  same even after removing the ram


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 30, 2007)

Just enable Vsync 

Either through the game ( if it has an option )

Or through your graphics driver panels ( hopefefully that would have one )


----------

